# CPF VIDEO Collaboration - Now Taking Submissions!



## vestureofblood (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi, CPF. Welcome to the project! For those of you who don't know me, I'm vestureofblood. Member Mhanlen and I have been working on this behind the scenes for a while now, and we're finally ready to bring it to the table.

The theme for the collaboration is "Candle Power Forum's Treasure Hunt". This will be a group effort where we unearth the most powerful and amazing flashlights the world has ever seen. If you'd like to participate, what we need from you is a short video clip. Keep it to about
30-60 seconds, because we want to include as many people as possible. In the clip just tell us your CPF handle, what your very best flashaholic treasure is, and show us the candy! It doesn't matter if you bought it directly on CPF. If you're a member of the forum, it qualifies.

I will be gathering submission from across the globe. Once all the submissions have been gathered, I will select the top clips and create the video.

If you would like some tips to help ensure your video makes the final cut, here they are:

1. Be concise. Show us your light, and tell us why it's special. 
2. No plugging. If you're a dealer or modder and have a relevant product or a YouTube channel, we want to know that, just not in the clip. Everyone who makes the final cut will be given one link in the description to what ever site or channel they would like. That way you'll get credit for your work. You may edit your clip before sending it, just don't add any watermarks, background music or special effects.
3. Bring the wow factor! If you show me a clip that makes my hands and my wallet tremble it will definitely elevate your status.



You can make your submissions by uploading to Dropbox and emailing the link to me at [email protected] If possible, please name the file your CPF handle before sending it.


I want to thank all of you in advance because I know with your help, we can make this epic! Good lux!


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice ;-)


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 18, 2016)

This sounds fun. I'll try... be it I've never made a video so it may take a couple attempts but I'll give it a shot. my knowledge is not near as deep as many members here but I'll get my thoughts across.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 18, 2016)

You da Man, OG! Have your sweetie in the video too. She's cute.  

~ Chance


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 18, 2016)

Offgridled said:


> This sounds fun. I'll try... be it I've never made a video so it may take a couple attempts but I'll give it a shot. my knowledge is not near as deep as many members here but I'll get my thoughts across.



Awesome. I'm sure you'll do fine. If you do need any help, myself and member Mhanlen (he has a great deal more experience than I) are available to help. I've been working with another member here to perfect their piece who was also new to vid.

This goes for anyone else who might need assistance as well.


Vinh and Chance, thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Offgridled (Oct 18, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You da Man, OG! Have your sweetie in the video too. She's cute.
> 
> ~ Chance


Yes but no body will be looking at the flashlights


----------



## kellyglanzer (Oct 20, 2016)

This sounds very interesting. Not sure my collection measures up to many others here but it sounds fun.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks Kelly. There wont be a measuring tape used in the video  All you really need is one light. If its special to you it will be special to us.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 25, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 25, 2016)

Bump.


----------

